# Kunststoffverpackung



## Malekith (18. März 2003)

also .. ich möchte gerne eine art kunststoffpackung per PS rstellen ... der Filter erzeugt allerdings nicht das ergebniss was ich mir wünsche 

hier mal ein beispiel:








also vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee... da die suche mir auch leider keinen erfolg brachte


----------



## Jojukono (18. März 2003)

ich weiß nicht was du an diesem bild mit Kunstoffverpackung meinst, erklär es mal genauer!


J  jukono


----------



## Leola13 (18. März 2003)

ich glaub er meint diese plastikteil, wo die zange das männchen und so drin sind.

wie beim kinderspielzeug


----------



## corsanostra (18. März 2003)

ich glaube er meint die verpackung von so figuren und kleinen spielzeugen... mom


so wie hier die einzelteile verpackt sind:


----------



## weA (18. März 2003)

hm du kannst nen streifen ziehen mit weiss und ihn dann transparenz machen ... und dann kannst mit dem Abwelder lichter abwedeln  ... kannste sowas hinbekommen :/


----------



## Jojukono (18. März 2003)

ich weiß was du meinst

Das wird *VERDAMMT* schwierig


----------



## Malekith (18. März 2003)

jo leola & corsa haben recht das meine ich ....


mhh so schwierig kann es eigentlich nicht sein .. aber mir fehlt irgendwie der lösungsansatz ... keiner ne idee ???

wo bleibt mythos *g*


----------



## Jojukono (18. März 2003)

dein ansatz ist doch schon klasse und den hauptteil kann man schon gut sehen.Deine figur, waffe etc, haben auch schon die richtige umrandung, aber ihnen fehlt es an tiefe, also 3d, dann würde es auch wirken, also mehr 3d und glanz an die eigentlichen objekte

frag jetzt bitte nicht nach der umsetzung ... ...

 jojukono


----------



## Kaprolactam (18. März 2003)

Filter -> Malfilter -> Kunststoffverpackung

RTFM!


----------



## Wolfsbein (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kaprolactam _
> *Filter -> Malfilter -> Kunststoffverpackung
> 
> RTFM! *


Hmmmm... erst lesen. Ich denke er weiß, dass es den Filter gibt, hat ihn ja schon angewendet, oder?
Wegen der Tiefe: Probiers mal ganz simpel mit den Reliefeinstellungen. Vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## weA (18. März 2003)

jopp richtig .. aber i glaub du kannst des so machen wie ich schon beschrieben  mit den transparent und abwedler


----------



## Malekith (18. März 2003)

jungs ihr verwechselt was... ich will das so hinkriegen .. ich hab das nicht selber gemacht 


und mit dem kuststoffverpackungsfilter bekommt man das leider nicht so hin ... wenn ja dann bitte wie ..


----------



## Mythos007 (18. März 2003)

wenn es hier nicht um counterstrike gehen würde,
würde ich euch helfen ;op

ok - kleiner Denkanstoß :

 Neue ebene
 Form erstellen
 mit Farbe #DADADA füllen
 Deckkraft runter auf 15%
 Ebenenstile drauf:
 [schatten nach innen]
 [Abgeflachte Kanten innen]
 Highlight mit dem Airbrushtool
 Kunststoffverpackungsfilter zur Ergänzung


----------



## weA (19. März 2003)

jo so hab ich das auch schon erwaehnt in der art :/


----------



## ephiance (19. März 2003)

ömm habs grad mal probiert. form mim pfadtool erstellen, abgeflachte kanten mit custom einstellungen drauf und schein nach aussen und an der erweiterten ebenen deckkraft fummeln so gehts richtig easy =) und sieht genauso aus


----------



## Malekith (22. März 2003)

mythos es geht nicht um CS sondern um Star Wars


----------



## pYu (24. März 2003)

cs roxXx


----------



## Jojukono (24. März 2003)

no  !!!

Also ich würde diese Verpackungen aus einem ganz anderen Winkel machen und dann mit einem 3d programm, oder ganz anders.

Joju


----------



## chriZ (25. März 2003)

ich machs so:

eyecandy -> glass -> farbe : weiss -> smotthness : hoch ... ausprobieren.. sieht bei mir so aus:

is hier nicht so gut zu erkennen


----------



## pYu (26. März 2003)

naja nicht jeder hat ein 3d programm da zb cinema4d ziemlich teuer ist :/


----------



## chriZ (27. März 2003)

wenn man noch andere einstellungen nimmt bzw. eine abgerundete auswahl dann siehts noch bessa aus.


----------



## caesar (1. April 2003)

bin gerade über dieses tutorial gestolpert.

wenn du es sinngemäss anwendest dürfte es eigentlich funktionieren.

http://www.666-hellish.com/tutorial/inlay.htm

/caesar_


----------

